# AAA wine and a simple dinner



## rgecaprock (Jun 29, 2006)

Grilled sirloin burger and potatoes on the stove. with sauteed onions peppers and broccoli.....and a great wine by AAAStinkie.....Petite Syrah Zinfandal. Can only get better!!!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 29, 2006)

WooooooHoooooooooo Slide over Ramona....Im on de way !!!


----------



## Angell Wine (Jun 29, 2006)

4 1/2 hr. drive don't look so bad. Be there in minute. Glad to see you back home.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 29, 2006)

Good to be back!!! 


I waited for 11 flights over 4 days that I didn't get on....mainly because of the weather in the east and I had a stand by ticket that was not priorty during such weather and flight diversions...So after 4 days I bought a ticket on Delta and finally got home. So now Im pay docked at work and have to make payments for a flight I didn't plan on. But had fun with my sisters!!!!!.....


....and........drank lots and lots of wine!!! Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 30, 2006)

Well! That was a special wine for a special time! But I quess after
living in the airport for four days maybe you needed a special
time...lol


----------

